# Tai Chi and rising sexual energy



## Mauricio (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm a beginner in TC and am choosing to learn in order to gain better balance and become more grounded in my body. I have been practicing the wuji stance and a little bit of arm movement and I can feel the effects already of feeling more at home inside my body. I think I've discovered something in Tai Chi that really works for me that sitting meditation just can't.

My question is- already a few times, I've experienced a sensation of sexual energy emanating from my lower abdomen. I am 43 and not a hormonal young guy but I am surprised about this. I think it is just a phase but I wonder if anyone else has gone through this and what should one do with it? 

At the moment, I am not interested in experiencing blissful sex. I'm not even having sex these days, but if there is any info on working with this energy then I'd like to know what to do with it. It seems like a waste to just gratify it and I am preparing on not gratify this energy but rather try for a week of self abstinence. I really don't know what I'm doing but I have always been very sensitive to my own energies and already with Tai Chi, I can sense a lot of internal movement of "energy".

If anyone has any suggestions, I'd really like to hear about it. Also, it is not a feeling of being a 15 year old kid who has the drive to procreate, it is more like a building up in the stomach area and it's like a mature sensation of "sexual energy". It is definitely a powerful energy and I just wonder how one works with it in order to be internally stronger and rise above immediacies such as sexual gratification. Hope this wasn't too off the wall in asking. I've searched the forums and couldn't find any topic of sexual energy. Thank you for your time


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 26, 2014)

Tai chi practice can help relax the mind and the body and for a lot of people, these are blocks to sexual intimacy. There are a number benefits that tai chi practice can have for many people. For myself, I always felt calmer and more patient after tai chi class. I think it all relates back to the calm and relaxed atmosphere of the studio and the art. 

Btw, lots of people have a similar experience with yoga.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kundalini

If you are looking for a more esoteric explanation, start here.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 27, 2014)

> I'm a beginner in TC and am choosing to learn in order to gain better balance and become more grounded in my body. I have been practicing the wuji stance and a little bit of arm movement and I can feel the effects already of feeling more at home inside my body. I think I've discovered something in Tai Chi that really works for me that sitting meditation just can't.


 Great welcome to Taijiquan.


> My question is- already a few times, I've experienced a sensation of sexual energy emanating from my lower abdomen. I am 43 and not a hormonal young guy but I am surprised about this. I think it is just a phase but I wonder if anyone else has gone through this and what should one do with it?


Best to ask your teacher. The lower abdomen is known as one of the Dan tian this one is called Xia Dan tian or lower Dan tian. In Qigong it is normal to cultivate Qi in the lower Dan tian which can result in an increase in sexual desire. In Qigong you must know why you are leading your Qi to the lower Dan tian.
In Taijiquan it is not as common I think to be having this increase of Qi in the lower Dan tian and have sexual desires associated with it even more so for someone just starting out. What you should do with it is educate yourself. The root of Chinese Qigong by Jwing Ming Yang is an excellent start.
I can not tell someone what to do with their sexual urges but as a Qigong player I will say without theory with out a goal without knowing what you doing from a teacher you are burning the candle at both ends if you are practicing for health or longevity. 


> At the moment, I am not interested in experiencing blissful sex. I'm not even having sex these days, but if there is any info on working with this energy then I'd like to know what to do with it. It seems like a waste to just gratify it and I am preparing on not gratify this energy but rather try for a week of self abstinence. I really don't know what I'm doing but I have always been very sensitive to my own energies and already with Tai Chi, I can sense a lot of internal movement of "energy".


Find a good Qigong teacher or ask your Taijiquan teacher. If a serious student wishes to practice correctly for longevity then they must build a strong foundation. Usually 100 days of practice under a teacher correctly. The serious student must know the theory and their goal. If they want longevity they must know that wasting their jing or essence with result in not being progress. If the student can not examine their emotions and desires and see them for what they truly are they will not progress. If you try to shut off your urges and ignore it they will intensify it is best to face them, examine them, release them if your goal is spirituality and longevity. For the average Taijiquan player this is not their goals and as someone just starting out it is very advance to try all these things but I do not know your intent. Most people in Taijiquan when they first start off can not feel any energy they barely can remember the form or have a hard time doing them correctly so trying to work with energy in the beginning is something I wouldn't recommend.



> it is more like a building up in the stomach area and it's like a mature sensation of "sexual energy". It is definitely a powerful energy and I just wonder how one works with it in order to be internally stronger and rise above immediacies such as sexual gratification.


Again know the theory of what you are doing. Your Yi or intent must control your Xin or emotions there really is no other way around it. Sexual lust comes from the mind of emotions doesn't mean it is bad or good as what you do with that lust would make that so.


----------

